# Single portafilter



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, I haven't posted for years but I'm still a coffee addict. My Fracino Cherub needs a new single portafilter (whole thing with handle and single basket). Any recommendations for where I can get one? I've had my machine since 2012/13 and it's used daily.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

sandykt said:


> Hey everyone, I haven't posted for years but I'm still a coffee addict. My Fracino Cherub needs a new single portafilter (whole thing with handle and single basket). Any recommendations for where I can get one? I've had my machine since 2012/13 and it's used daily.


You could get one directly from Fracino though it looks like any E61 portafilter should fit.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Can supply a New Fracino compatible single PF + filter basket for £24.00 delivered.

PM me....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Bloody hell, I've literally just got off the phone to Fracino and ordered from them direct. Wish I had known. Will bear in mind for the future.

Thanks


----------



## foges (Apr 22, 2018)

I've also been looking for a single-shot portafilter for my Cherub. I have one that looks like this, but it feels cheap and is clearly chrome plated (which is now coming off).

@sandykt: What does the one that you ordered from Fracino look like? And how much did it cost?

@espressotechno: What does the portafilter that you have look like? And is it still available?

Does anyone else have any other recommendations? La Marzocco has some that look pretty sturdy, but I don't know if they will work on a Fracino Cherub.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi @foges, the portafilter from Fracino is spot on, heavy, chrome and well worth buying directly from them. I would say, buy cheap, buy twice. Call Fracino directly, they are really helpful, you will have to pay P&P but in the long run it is worth it. Good luck ☕☕


----------



## foges (Apr 22, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for the quick reply.

Is it the same one as this one? And did you end up paying roughly the same price (£40.2 + Shipping)?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a Teflon coated torr one if you want it I think I have a used Fracino one


----------



## foges (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks for the offer coffeechap. I ended up calling Fracino before I saw your message.

For reference it came to £48.88 with next-day shipping and VAT. It's roughly the same as this one, except it has a small metal coated plastic cap at the end of the handle that says "Made in England". It's fairly heavy and sturdy, but the spout is clearly chrome coated and looks rather cheap on closer inspection (the chrome is peeling in different places).


----------



## foges (Apr 22, 2018)

For anyone that's curious. I've been using the new portafilter for about a month now. It's better than the aftermarket one, but doesn't really come close to the espresso I get out of the double portafilter. I'm starting to think that the problem has more to do with the grinder (baratza encore) not being good enough.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

I bought a single portafilter for my Classico. I no longer use the single basket and had gone back to double basket after a few days. The single spout I prefer if I'm making coffee for myself.


----------

